#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται STRAD Full Package

## kganotop

Πωλείται λογισμικό στατικής και δυναμικής ανάλυσης *STRAD Full Package* (NOMOS+STREN & KANEΠΕ & EC 8-3 + Pushover)-Έκδοση 2014
Περιλαμβάνονται τα εγχειρίδια χρήσης.
Τιμή *950€*

Προαιρετικά *+450€* το *3dr STEEL* για μεταλλικές κατασκευές

----------

